# Older Martin



## D.Paul (Dec 20, 2006)

*D.Paul*

I have a Martin Couger Speed Flite, and I got my information from Martin direct. The phone #509-529-2554 Their a great help D.Paul


----------



## Vintage Archer (Nov 1, 2009)

*Speedking date*

Your Speedking was made between 1971 -1972. It was designed and made by a great bowyer named Bill Stewart. He was a personal friend and hunting companion of Fred Bear and worked for Fred for about 17 years. 

Bill improved many of the Bear bows to shoot smoother and with more accuracy.
He redesigned the Grizzly, Kodiak, Polar and a few more.

Do a web search for Bill Stewart...it will knock your socks off.

I have a MX 650 Speedking...62 inch. It's smooth, fast and consistent. Really drives em.

How do you enjoy yours and how would you rate it? It's a real keeper in my book. At least mine is.


----------

